# Show Plans/Goals for 2012?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm most excited about my daughter. She will be showing her first small-fry WP season on my old mare, we plan to do her first show the weekend of her 7th birthday. I think it's pretty cool that the horse I rode in futurities as a young teen will be escorting her for her first season of w/t/c classes. She thinks she wants to barrel race, I may let her just for fun because good ol' Buttons only has one speed, turtle. :lol:

I'm crossing my fingers that Woodstock is completely healed and stays sound, so far so good. I want to get him finished and do a few open, foundation QH & ranch horse shows for fun with him and to get him used to the show scene. Will show him in ranch horse pleasure, trail & handy ranch horse. If he does well, I will haul him AQHA next season. 

Plan to take Missy moo to a few schooling & open shows and ride english in a show pen for the first time in a decade. I've missed it a lot and I'm really excited about it. The last time I jumped in a class was on a shorty QH, it will be fun to give it a go with the big warmblood  She's my mid-life crisis horse. Instead of a sports car, I went as far from my QH roots as I could and I'm so glad I did. She's a blast!

The rest of my show season will be spent as a coach. I'll have a total of 9 kiddos showing 4-H, open & AQHA.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I will be attending all the local qualifer shows & a few out of town ones. If I qualify, I might go to the provincials. Also I said (& my coach heard & perked right up), I want to try low jumper, we'll see.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

My goals for showing this year would be to show more. I never really showed until late last ear when I joined an IEA team. I pointed out of the crossrails division so I'll be doing the 2' division this year 
My goal for that is to point out into the 2'6" division for my senior year of high school.

I'd also like to do some equitation over fences classes in some rated shows, or at least something besides IEA. At the new barn I'm riding at I think I'll have many more chances to do that 
I'm looking forward to this year being a great one!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My barn has 9 shows so far planned for this season, I'm planning on doing all of them with Dally boy. My goal is just to have fun and get in the swing of things. We haven't done serious showing since 2009. This is our practice season for breaking into bigger better things. Dallas knows what he's doing, I just need to stay cool and remember my job. We've been team for 6(7 in August) years, it will be nice to be out doing our thing again.

Shaymus and I are just going to hit the trails and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish I could start showing this year, but regretfully not... maybe in 2 years.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not me this year, but I'm excited for all of you folks with plans!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Last year was our "learn the ropes" year, so this year will focus on turning things up a notch with my newly barefoot boy. We'll still be eventing at the elementary level but hopefully do BN at some of the easier XC courses before the season is over. I can't wait to see what his "new" gaits do to our dressage score!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I just joined my local Pony Club to give Excel and I some eventing experience. We have our first rating Sunday, which I think we'll pass with ease. Throughout the year I'm going to work hard with him to ascend through the ranks. Who knows, maybe we'll be going to championships in Kentucky this year or next! ;-)

I'm also going to try to qualify my TB mare for state fair in barrels.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This year - I got Chinga graded in Dressage and Combined Training.

He's also doing Jumping Equitation and Show Jumping. And honestly, this year is looking great for him!!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

This will be Sunny's first ridden season (Can't ride in shows here until age 4, he did one in hand class last year) I plan to do a couple of local shows a month, with some in hand M&M, ridden M&M and some ridden hunter. Maybe later in the season he can try out some clear rounds, if he seems up for it. My main aim is for him to go, be well behaved and have fun. Hopefully my dad will be taking Bella in some in hand classes this year, I might even take her in a ridden class and who knows, possibly pop a clear round on her.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm really hoping to compete at BN level with Magic this year at a recognized event, but I'm also planning on doing some hunter jumper shows this year and I would like to compete around 2'3 or 2'6. Good luck with your goals everyone!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Last year I showed one of the farm's up and coming stallions, Rocket, in his first shoe season and qualified and placed at regionals. This year we're going to do 1st Level and make it out goal to qualify for regionals again. My personal goal is to place higher than 5th place. Also I might do a 1st Level freestyle with him if I can get my act together and create one for us.

My other goal for the year is to earn the rest of my USDF bronze medal scores. I'm going to be showing a mare a couple times at 2nd Level, but mostly at 3rd. That'll be fun because I showed her during her first show season in 2010 and have trained her along with my fellow intern up through the levels. It's been a fun learning journey!

I'm also planning to show at least one young horse, which will not only give them the experience, but will make them more marketable.

If I still have Sadie, I'll for sure do another Combined Training show with her because the first one we did was a blast.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm let's see.I have atleast one show a month April-October. 
I'm hoping to show Champ english in our first show on April 15 and keep showing English and western in that circuit to get high points.
First weekend of August there's a big reining show I would love to get too if I can afford sliders and nail his changes.
If I hit all our local circuit shows and one out of town show I will be happy (dressage clinic, maybe?)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope to show more than once this year. It would be really awesome if I could also get a first or at least a second place ribbon, but it would be fun even if I didn't place at all.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm super excited to show Victress 4th and Prix St. George this year!!! I also plan on going to quite a few shows off the farm with Victress and Relana. I still haven't decided if I will show Relana or just bring her to other shows. I'm thinking I might be able to show her 3rd but I don't want to put too much pressure on myself and her. So hopefully everything will go as planned!


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm excited to bring Rose to the Morgan/Arabian shows this summer! I plan in showing her in the junior hunter and road hack classes. My main goal is to win first place in at least one class, and my "dream on" goal is to achieve High Point Youth Champion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm hoping to do a show in June / July, not sure what level yet. Blaze and I haven't shown since 2007, and that was just Green As Grass test two or something. We got a 67% on it, but it was sooo long ago... Hopefully Blaze and I can get back in the swing of things.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Our plans are several 4H shows/gymkhanas, county fair, state fair, local paint horse shows and open breed shows, our local saturday night rodeos (maybe). Competing in all western classes within novice horse, paint horse, 14-18 youth class, etc. gonna be a fun year


----------

